# Sno Way 26 R / Boss DXT



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, I just got back from the NTEA show and after all the hype about the new boss snow plow being a game changer it seemed to fall short of that. Although it is very impressive in size it wasn't quite the game changer I expected. But I did see the new sno-way 26 R a hydraulic wing plow for the half ton truck. It was simple and to the point, it seems much more like a game changer than the DXT.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

the sno way setup is a cheap copy of a blizzard no big game changer there as well the boss isnt much better either but alot of plowers say that if boss had a trip edge v plow they would switch


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

That Sno Way looks to b a winner. Especially w Blizzard dropping the 760 Speedwing.


----------



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

Hmm I don’t remember blizzard having a hydraulic wing snow plow for half ton pick-ups


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool for boss but def a let down. Was really pulling for an expandable wing plow before a trip plow....or maybe even something completely new and fresh. Damn


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ihdriver7088;1466862 said:


> the sno way setup is a cheap copy of a blizzard


The snoway is VERY different then the Blizzard.

I've pushed its big brother the 29R for the last two winters and it is a sweet set up. After a couple decades behind a Vee I won't go back by choice.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Having a V plow makes the truck 100% more nible and you can drive it like it dosent have a blade on... My choice from owning both is would be a boss


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*1/2 ton*



Triple L;1466939 said:


> Having a V plow makes the truck 100% more nible and you can drive it like it dosent have a blade on... My choice from owning both is would be a boss


Couldn't agree more Thumbs UpThumbs Up.... but if I plowed with only 1/2 tons I would consider the new Snow Way .... as it looks better then a regular straight blade


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

After years behind A Vee i wasn't sure what I would think but decided to give it a chance and was very pleased.


It is not as nimble traveling as a vee but it collects snow and stacks mulch better and it is heads above any vee I've ever used straight blading. 

The one deficit is drift busting nothing does that like a Vee.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

anybody know the price if the new 10 foot dxt?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

They have not released pricing yet.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Looks like the snow way just becomes a box plow not expanding wings to me...not sure the point on a half ton truck you wont be able to carry that much snow anyways


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

trying to keep everbody in suspence? seems strange???


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

If the sno-way can independently fold each wing in rather than both at the same time, then I definitely see a big benefit for half ton trucks. Simply preventing trail off (just like the PP/XLS/Wideout) will allow better productivity.

If I didn't plow after the storm a box plow or wide out style plow would definitely be on the front of my truck.

Although, driving in V mode seems to be much better for my truck - it will drop the air temp in front of the grill by 40 degree's folding the wings back compared to driving with it in straight blade mode.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

[email protected];1466985 said:


> Looks like the snow way just becomes a box plow not expanding wings to me...not sure the point on a half ton truck you wont be able to carry that much snow anyways


It is a straight blade, or you can control one wing for trail off control, or box it, or 45 degree scoop. Very versitile.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Any idea basher on the price of this new Sno way?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No not yet, probably won't know until late April early May when preseasons arrive.


----------



## cjyardandsnow (Jun 18, 2012)

SHAWZER;1466958 said:


> anybody know the price if the new 10 foot dxt?


6,874. Can only go on 4500-5500 and f-450-f-550 will not work on one ton i had them talked into it on my 350 with snow plow prep pack but realized was to much plow to push with out the weight


----------

